# 2001 Altima Shift Knob Help



## rileyace2005 (Apr 2, 2005)

I Cannot get the shift knob on my altima off. There is no screw to un-screw and it does not just turn off. If anyone can help me that would be great!!


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

auto or std


----------



## rileyace2005 (Apr 2, 2005)

It is a 4 cylinder, 5 speed


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

theres nothing on it possibbly the top that might pop out that holds a bolt or something


----------



## rileyace2005 (Apr 2, 2005)

See, that's what i thought, but there is nothing that does pop off, which i know is really weird but i can't get it off!!!


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

get a monkey wrench and start twisting it off...(seriously)


----------

